# Preinfusion and shot times...



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

A lot of people talk about hitting the target shot weight within 25-30 seconds... If pre-infusion was turned on, how does that affect the time? Should the 25-30secs be counted from when the pump turns on the second time after pre-infusion has completed?


----------



## Tiny (Apr 8, 2014)

+1 I was wondering this too


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Prior to the EK I would add pre-infusion to my shot target time for espresso

For example. using 3 seconds pre-infusion I timed my shot at 28 secs using 18g in & looking for circa 25g out.

I'll say it again, its a different 'ball game' with the EK


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The longer the pre-infusion the quicker the following flow, . However the degree you see this will depend upon time of infusion, and method (ie some machines do pump on , then off, then on.... some do a % of pump pressure..... etc etc) will also depend if the machine has flow restriction / meters.

Brilliant post on or around the topic here http://www.jimseven.com/2011/02/08/continued-thoughts-on-pressure-profiling/


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Very informative thanks


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Given the way the preinfusion on the Sage works, you can choose time and pressure I now count from once preinfusion has finished, the same as is recommended for lever machines.


----------

